# My new Snowy Owl chick



## Jesss (Mar 1, 2011)

Just picked up this little cutie today! He is 3 weeks old and nameless. So if any of you could suggest a name, that would be great!


----------



## Jazzz (Jun 12, 2012)

those photos are adorable! i love the last one  its amazing that something so awkward looking can grow into a gorgeous owl.

I think something game of thrones themed would be awesome! Like Sansa, Arya, Cercei or Khaleesi?


----------



## Jesss (Mar 1, 2011)

Haha I know! He is sort of so ugly, he's cute! I love the name Arya! I'll have to put it to my OH


----------



## Jazzz (Jun 12, 2012)

i have a little rough scaled python called arya and i love the name as well!!

the character is very feisty and strong so i thought it could relate well? 

im very excited to see pics as they grow up!


----------



## Laurab1271 (Jun 26, 2012)

Oh my, he's beautiful! I'd have called him Hedwig haha


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

My favourite of the owls. It would be nice to see some pics of him flying once he is trained


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

ahhhh what a little cutie! I love baby birds  look at his little face :lol: they have such comical expressions with their big beaks and tiny heads  

I am rubbish at names, i'd have to just call it Snowy


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

He is so cute, im not good at names, id call him barry


----------



## Jesss (Mar 1, 2011)

Haha thanks guys. I'm rubbish at names too. Still stuck for one!!

He is already growing so fast, he was bald under his wings 2 days ago, now there is fluff all over! Crazy crazy.

I've been whistling whilst feeding him and he is already responding and trying to come to me. He isn't too steady on his feet yet! Going to continue doing this, that way he'll always know it means food.


----------



## Jesss (Mar 1, 2011)

Going to post the occasional photo on here. Hope you guys don't mind!










Heheh. So comical. His mouth is open as he is "panting" this weather is way too warm for an arctic bird! He spends a lot of time in front of the fan and when he is older he will get crushed ice


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Any updates?


----------



## welovepets (Aug 2, 2011)

omg he is so dam cute....you are so lucky. I wish we could have them as pets in Australia. I agree "Hedwig" is an excellent name.


----------

